# Potatoe planting question



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a large box of seed potatoes I saved from last yrs. harvest. They are about 1.5" in diameter. They now have sprouts 12"-14" tall. 

My question; after cutting and drying should I plant them with the entire sprout out of the ground, bury half of the sprout or cut off some of the sprout and if so, how much for the sprout should I leave?
Hope someone can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

From my limited experience, potatoes do fine if you just break off the sprouts and plant them like you would any seed potatoes.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree braking would be fine, but think that I would plant the potatoes at least 6-8 inches deep & let the sprouts grow.
Or you could do both & see for yourself, let us know how it turns out.
So we will know what to do, too.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

crabapple said:


> I agree braking would be fine, but think that I would plant the potatoes at least 6-8 inches deep & let the sprouts grow.
> Or you could do both & see for yourself, let us know how it turns out.
> So we will know what to do, too.


crabapple, I like your idea about trying different planting methods. I think I'll till 3 rows, 2 at different depths and 1 by cutting the sprout down to 2" then burying the entire seed.

I'll give results at harvest time. 
Thanks again.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

I plant them sprouts and all. I've cut and dried,broke off the sprouts,planted in straw,etc. All work. Drop them in a furrow and hill dirt from both sides. And if cutting eyes, no you don't have to turn the eye up for them to grow. 
I believe we sometimes over think things in the "mysterium" of gardening,trying to get our alchemy just right. Plants want to grow and reproduce, we can help or hinder to a degree, but mostly we're just making it easier on us not the plants.


----------

